# [Semi-Finals] Hannibal Lecter vs Tyler Durden



## masamune1 (Jan 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWYHPyAnwZM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN5BTeTn_Lk[/YOUTUBE]

Brrrrrrraaaaaaaaiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnssssssssssssssssssssss..................

Or a fight?

What's your preference?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyler Durden changed my way of life. Yeah.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

I love Tyler Durden. :ho


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyler is a badass.


----------



## Para (Jan 8, 2009)

Hannibal is the real villain here. Durden, while epic, is just a manifestation of manliness that the protagonist in Fight Club wishes he could be.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 8, 2009)

I think Tyler is the better character, but Hannibal is the better villain.


----------



## Federer (Jan 8, 2009)

Hannibal is the better villain.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2009)

Tyler is a villian?


----------



## Major (Jan 8, 2009)

I love them both, but I'll go for Hannibal.

He's a personal favorite.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

Hannibal Lecter, definitely.


----------

